# FENCES arrives on Blu-ray Combo Pack March 14th and Digital HD February 24th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> DENZEL WASHINGTON AND VIOLA DAVIS GIVE OSCAR®-NOMINATED PERFORMANCES IN THE CRITICALLY ACCLAIMED MASTERPIECE
> 
> 
> *FENCES*
> ...


----------

